
Ask HN: What to use for fast uploads of GB-sized files? - yread
I&#x27;m working on a SaaS that will allow users to upload large files (I expect 100MB - 5GB). These files are hard to compress. My users will probably be sitting on very good lines - a gigabit link shared for an institution is typical. I probably don&#x27;t want to saturate the whole line.<p>I want to offer fast upload from the browser, so no sFTP&#x2F;rsync&#x2F;...<p>Does anyone have experience in this? I&#x27;ve found resumable.js and tus.io but I couldn&#x27;t find a good comparison between the two. Then there are some cloud services but with my file sizes I would have to get a second mortgage to pay for those.
======
dgarud
Try asking the network admin of your clients network to allocate a max limit -
e.g. in a 4 GBPS line, your application will get max 2 GBPS, so the files keep
uploading but your users wont feel their net is down when someone uses your
app.

------
JoachimSchipper
No experience, but note that Amazon - and presumably other cloud providers -
can allow users to upload directly to the cloud:
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/UsingHTTPPOS...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/UsingHTTPPOST.html).
S3 is not that cheap, but I'd expect uploading to the nearest Amazon
datacenter to be decently fast.

------
WhiteOwlLion
If the sending side can saturate your line, then you want to set a max. Some
providers offer bursting where you can exceed your max for a short period of
time. You can inquire about that. I know some people drop the connection and
re-initiate so they can use burst bandwidth for the entire upload.

------
floatboth
tus is a well defined protocol with a couple reference implementations of the
server part. resumable just says "This should be a fairly simple task" and a
small description of the "protocol"…

